# Swollen finger from rat bite



## Gussy (Jul 4, 2014)

I accidentally scared my little rattie while he was sleeping (I gave him some pets, assume he was awake, and I started picking him up and he didn't wake up until he was in the air and he freaked out- completely my fault) and he bit my right index finger just below the knuckle. He pierced the skin underneath my finger but not on top. It hurt like a bitch for about 5 minutes and bled a lot, and now it's super swollen and kinda freaking me out. From looking at the internet, swelling seems normal?

My finger is very sausage-like compared to the others, and I can still bend it a little but not completely. I've soaked the bite in peroxide, put polysporin on it and a loose bandaid. I'm currently icing it.

Should I be super concerned? I'm in college and live alone and have never been to the hospital in my city, so I don't really want to go to emerge if I don't have to. I could pester a friend to drive me but I really don't want to. I'll probably go to my school's clinic tomorrow to get it looked at for infection.

So far just my finger is swollen and it hasn't affected the rest of my hand. It's been about an hour since he bit me. Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I was bit once by a new rat. He didn't do it on purpose either, he just didn't know fingers were more sensitive than something covered in fur...it didn't bleed like your finger, but was swollen right around the wound. The swelling was gone within 2 days. You could try some ibuprofen it should help with inflammation. Is the wound very deep? I wouldn't worry for now.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Did it stop bleeding now? If it didn't, you might need sutures. If you feel like it, post a pic- many people here have been bitten at least once


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Swelling is normal for the bites I've gotten. As long as you aren't still bleeding, and it doesn't turn shiny or really red and tight I would just ignore it. 

Poor baby rattie needs a treat lol, he didn't mean it


----------



## Olivia.Pikka (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't tink he needs stitches. A rats teeth are 4 millimeters wide. Sutures are for wide wounds, not punctures, like a rat bite as they are deep. You can't stitch a puncture wound.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I know someone who got stitches for a rat bite


----------



## Gussy (Jul 4, 2014)

The bleeding has pretty well stopped unless I move my finger a lot because the puncture is close to the joint, so I guess it makes it bleed a little moving it. I took an Aleve and the swelling has gone down a little bit towards the top of my finger but the base is still quite swollen... I assume I'm fine but this has been a really startling experience.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like you are fine I bet your rat feels horrible about the whole ordeal too.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I was bitten just above my middle knuckle before. Took quite a while for it to stop bleeding, and it turned a purplish color from the bruising and swelled up just like your describing. Just keep it clean like any other wound and it should be fine. I got a scar from it though. =/


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

If it gets hot to touch it, very red, or pus coming out you should have it checked out, you would probably need som antibiotics, but otherwise it should be fine.


----------

